# Cannabis



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Thread:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53640-i-hate-cannabis-users/page-2

In this thread *hennessy* said about Cannabis:

"Obviously, it's not bad for everyone and *I have seen people with DP that got help from it*. My friends are mostly cannabis users and they don't force me to stop and they are good people."

In my (not yet finished) data collection of the old forum I also collected data about the effects of illegal drugs on pre-existing depersonalization symptoms. I wanted to post it in the thread, which is linked to above, but I couldn't, because it was locked.

But as I did not want to have extracted the data on the effects on Cannabis for nothing, I just post it here:

+----------------+---------------------------+--------+-----------------------+
| Username | Combined with | Effect | Role of drugs |
+----------------+---------------------------+--------+-----------------------+
| Bert | Bupropion | 1 | |
| Donal | | -2 | Cannabis (prehistory) |
| Rob | | -2 | |
| incognito | | -2 | |
| kerry | | -2 | |
| A. | | -3 | |
| Cynthia | | 0 | |
| Alex H | | -2 | Cannabis (prehistory) |
| Anonymous4 | | -3 | |
| James | | -2 | Cannabis (cause) |
| Stephen | | -2 | |
| Redd | | -2 | |
| JJ | | -3 | Cannabis (cause) |
| Sarah | | -2 | |
| Sean | Paroxetine, Clonazepam | -2 | |
| Ted | | -3 | Cannabis (cause) |
| Andrew Wheeler | | -2 | LSD (cause) |
+----------------+---------------------------+--------+-----------------------+

Result: Of N=17 a subset of 15 people (88.23%) reported a significant increase of their depersonalization symptoms. Nobody reported a significant anti-depersonalisative effect. This suggests that *hennessy* is wrong.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

How useless


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> How useless


That's what I call thankfulness.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TimMis said:


> How useless


Seems pretty informative to me. Still I don't think it suggests that Hennessy is necessarily wrong. Its possible that it helps some people, though it would appear to be a very small minority.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

thy said:


> Seems pretty informative to me.


How?


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

People throw caution to the wind til the fun runs out.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Its possible that it helps some people, though it would appear to be a very small minority.


Maybe. I remember one user of this (new) forum who had a positive response to Cannabis. But for most it seems to increase the symptoms.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

You can include me on this list. I inhaled some secondary smoke accidentally, probably equivalent to about 1 toke. I'd say effect is -2


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

For now I'm just dealing with Andys Forum and the Stories that are attached to it. There I collected all data. At the moment I'm working on the final evaluation of the data, which unfortunately takes more time than I expected.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If your able to smoke weed while suffering from DP you DONT have DP!


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

eddy1886 said:


> If your able to smoke weed while suffering from DP you DONT have DP!


Maybe... if you actually LIKE to be depersonalized, derealized and you want to intensify the experience...

If I could time travel... then my past self would recieve a proper beating for smoking weed and hash!


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

i like smoking weed. i have been dp'd for so long that i forget what feeling anything in real time is like. when im high i have a sense of "in the now" that i can't tap in to otherwise. it can be a bit of a mindfuck sometimes, but at least my mind isn't completely blank during this time. who could possibly know for sure if it's worsening or bettering my dissociation, but i feel like it's helping me see things from a perspective for a short duration that i wouldn't otherwise see, and it is very refreshing


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

Cannabis diminishes my anxiety, so the DPDR isn't as severe. I actually feel a bit more connected whenever I smoke and my mind is more clear. I'm always in a fog the next day, though.


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

Anonymity said:


> i like smoking weed. i have been dp'd for so long that i forget what feeling anything in real time is like. when im high i have a sense of "in the now" that i can't tap in to otherwise. it can be a bit of a mindfuck sometimes, but at least my mind isn't completely blank during this time. who could possibly know for sure if it's worsening or bettering my dissociation, but i feel like it's helping me see things from a perspective for a short duration that i wouldn't otherwise see, and it is very refreshing


yup..can relate 100%.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yup every single time I smoked weed I felt so much more dpd.n it frustrated me that my bf smokes like a choo choo train n to him it helps his so called depression.he says it makes everything you do in life so much more enjoyable.I cant even tell when he is high most of the time because of how normal he acts on it.but me nope ill sit there stuck like a statue.smh weed n dp do not mix at all


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Humpty Dumpty didn't fall from the wall and come together. It's the 2nd law of thermodynamics. Things naturally tend to disorder. If you throw sawdust into your gearbox, would you expect your engine to develop more horsepower? If you introduce dummy neurotransmitters across your blood brain barrier, would you expect more focused sensual and emotional interpretations of your environment? They call it "dope" for a reason.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone who smokes weed on a regular basis and believes they function better whilst high have more than likely crossed that dangerous line where recreational use has ended and the dark world of addiction has begun....

Would anybody on here get into a car if the driver was high....Not a f*****g chance I would!!!....Thats just as bad as drunk driving!!!!


----------



## Lellaboo (Nov 7, 2016)

I used to be a heavy cannabis user since the age of 13, I would literally wake up and smoke. I didn't suffer from DP, but I did suffer from anxiety and a whole plethora of other disorders, and weed majorly fucked it up. I was adamant at the time it was helping. I didn't get 'high' or even feel intoxicated, but all my other disorders were so much more prominent. As Eddy said, there was that line of recreational use and addiction.
I haven't touched the stuff in 3 years and I have never been more clear minded (albeit DP) and calm.

Then again, the whole time during this I was in an abusive relationship so it's causation/correlation. 
Everyone I know who smokes ganj hasn't got anywhere with their life though, they're stuck in the same place they were when they first started using.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, the first post of this thread is just putting words in my mouth and is misleading. I don't suggest or promoto the use of weed while DP'd in anyways. However, I still think there is a minority who has seen benefits from it since it might improve your perception and might help you to resolve your psychological issues if you stop trying to control things. I can explain much more but I don't want any desperate sufferers to read this, smoke, get stoned, have a bad trip and worsen their DP symptoms. Just don't do it if you have doubts. With doubts it will probably give you anxiety by the thought of if you had done something wrong and that kind of high can't go right anyways.

I know a lot of succesfull weed smokers too by the way. They don't get high while working though and most of them are night time users.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Let me start off by saying I perceive there may be some bias in opinion for those who have never smoked weed before, those who have smoked it once and those who smoke it frequently/regularly. This may consciously or unconsciously influence opinions. Here I will I try my best to present as objective an argument as possible. In my opinion, I really do think though that weed* does* have the potential to help those with DP. I think this may be especially true for those with the blank mind (a conjecture), because the blank mind is essentially like being dead, and so weed can have a "jump start" effect for many people. It essentially says "wake up" to your mind/brain. Yes, I'm sure there are many people that have experienced increased DP symptoms from smoking weed, though I can't and don't think anyone can say the exact frequency of this or the effect one's experience of DP/DR/symptoms might have on their response to the drug in turn. In this argument on weed, you must also consider the risks of what weed can do to your brain/mind and how it can negatively affect you even if you don't have DP. If I were to summarize my opinion of weed in the treatment of depersonalization it would be as follows: if we consider the individual who falls into the category of those experiencing severe, debilitating DP for many years, if the risk/gain ratio of the drug (the decision of a depersonalized individual making an educated and/or informed opinion) yields to a higher gain, when combined with that individual's own understanding of their symptoms, including perceived severity and resistance to other forms of treatment, that individual should be eligible to make an informed decision on whether they want to smoke weed for DP and receive no scrutiny for it unless their decision can otherwise be thoroughly disproven. One must also consider that even what many may consider to be one of the best options for treating DP, psychiatric drugs, can also present considerable, sometimes long term, risks.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> In my opinion, I really do think though that weed* does* have the potential to help those with DP. I think this may be especially true for those with the blank mind (a conjecture), because the blank mind is essentially like being dead, and so weed can have a "jump start" effect for many people. It essentially says "wake up" to your mind/brain.


This might be caused by enhancing dopamine transmission in the brain. If this was the mechanism of action then there are plenty of prescription drugs that also do this in various ways, but don't have bad side-effect profile of Cannabis.


----------

